# Oinktoberfest



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

This year's registration application is now on-line.. please click on this link below to be taken to the page
http://www.adventuresinheat.com/oinksit ... ation.html
Highlights of this year’s changes

The Bodacious Bayou BBQ night: Friday night w/ an informal contest featuring any dish with a Bayou, New Orlean’s or Cajun influence. All entries will be judged for originality, taste and relevance to the theme. Prizes will be awarded. Music by LeeRon Zydeco & the Hot Tamales


Saturday’s contest is KCBS sanctioned & we will be using their rules: no electric or gas smokers. Please click link below for more details
http://www.adventuresinheat.com/oinksit ... esPro.html


Both contests have a BBQ sauce category and the seafood category has been changed to any side dish.


If for any reason you need an application mailed please let me know & I will send one right out... Also please feel free to forward this email to anyone you might think would be interested


5 amp electricity will be included in the registration price, any more such as needed by an RV or refrigerator will be an additional $35, available on a limited first come first served basis...


We are looking for more food vendors this year... please circle your interest on the app. 


If you get more than one of these emails, I apologize, just let me know & I'll try to delete the extra. I send to groups so you could be in more than one. 


Thanks


George Booth
Adventures in Heat


Oinktoberfest 2005
BBQ Competition & Cook-off
Sept. 30 - Oct. 2, 2005


716 759-4328 or 1 877 585-4328
http://www.oinktoberfest.com


----------



## Guest

Does this mean you're going or just broadening our horizons?  :bored:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

theJokerTokerSmoker said:
			
		

> Does this mean you're going or just broadening our horizons?  :bored:


 Be there aloha, I'll have one.


----------



## Guest

:-k


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Sure. You going to be there? Were not that far from you. A bunch of guys from the forum might be there also.


----------



## Guest

*OK ~ Who's coming?* 

I'll be there on Sunday washing dishes for Pigs.  Also, I'm calling tomorrow morning to see if there's still room for the judging class on Thrusday night ~ If I can get in, I'll be judging Saturday ~ If not, I'm dropping by to see how the big boys do it.  The BBQ Boyz from Niagara Falls, Canada should be there and I believe a few Ohio boys will be too.


----------



## Woodman1

I'm leaving from work Friday. I'll get there around 9:00 pm . Goin back Saturday evening.-W


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Uncle Bubba and I will be there for the Judges class on Thursday and we'll compete on Friday-Saturday.


----------



## oompappy

I'll be getting there about noon friday to set up. The rest of the team will be trying to leave work early and pull in later.
See ya at Oinktoberfest!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

wish I was coming.  You Yanks have fun!


----------



## Guest

Here's the latest forecast ~ Lookin' mighty fine!!   

*Friday*
Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 60s. Southwest winds 10 mph or less...increasing to 10 to 20 mph. 

*Friday Night*
Partly cloudy in the evening...then clearing. Lows around 50. Southwest winds 5 to 15 mph. 

*Saturday*
Mostly sunny. Highs in the lower 70s. Southwest winds 5 to 10 mph. 

*Saturday Night*
Becoming partly cloudy. Lows in the lower 50s.  

*Sunday*
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 70s.


----------



## Woodman1

Just got a "work" thing shoved up my ........schedule. Must work late Friday. Cannot make it now. :-(  :-(  :-(  Good luck to all my friends cooking there! sorry I won't get to meet Pigs (again) , and Joker..........well, wait....let me think about that one........well, yeah, sorry! Woodworker


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Well, That sucks. :-X


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

What a good time last night! Uncle Bubba & Klosit are cooking away. Had a few beers, Then this woman comes around with Southern Comfort Cherries with this dude who had some Apple Jack. Ouch my head hurts a little this am.


----------



## Greg Rempe

What time does turn in start?


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> What time does turn in start?


12 today and 1 tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Just got home from Oinktoberfeest about 15 minutes ago.  Got to meet Pigs and his lovely wife Val along with Kloset BBQR and oompappy as well as a few of the Canadian BBQers from another board and several other competitors ~ Great people all around!  Weather couldn't have been better ~ mid 70's with a breeze and not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

The Joker said:
			
		

> Just got home from Oinktoberfeest about 15 minutes ago.  Got to meet Pigs and his lovely wife Val along with Kloset BBQR and oompappy as well as a few of the Canadian BBQers from another board and several other competitors ~ Great people all around!  Weather couldn't have been better ~ mid 70's with a breeze and not a cloud in the sky!


 Hay, Did we have fun, Or what. :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe

_*RESULTS?!?!?!?! *_


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> _*RESULTS?!?!?!?! *_


Donnies Smokehouse took GC ~ 4th year in a row!!  I met him too!


----------



## Guest

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":pplft73p]Just got home from Oinktoberfeest about 15 minutes ago.  Got to meet Pigs and his lovely wife Val along with Kloset BBQR and oompappy as well as a few of the Canadian BBQers from another board and several other competitors ~ Great people all around!  Weather couldn't have been better ~ mid 70's with a breeze and not a cloud in the sky!


 Hay, Did we have fun, Or what. :grin:[/quote:pplft73p]
I had a blast!  Too much walking though ~ I'm hurtin' tonight!  No worries ~ I got good drugs!  :!:


----------



## Guest

BTW, I took 96 pics today!    Not gonna post them tonight though ~ SORRY!! I'm beat and gotta get up early for another round.....


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> BTW, I took 96 pics today!    Not gonna post them tonight though ~ SORRY!! I'm beat and gotta get up early for another round.....


 [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(


----------



## Guest

OK, here's a couple..

The Grand Champion, Donnie





One of the other contestants I met today ~ Take a close look...


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2u0197tx]BTW, I took 96 pics today!    Not gonna post them tonight though ~ SORRY!! I'm beat and gotta get up early for another round.....


It's Hell not sitting in front of the computer all day isn't it.  :lmao:[/quote:2u0197tx] :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Must Have More Pics!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> _*RESULTS?!?!?!?! *_



Oinktoberfest was a great time. We took the Judges class on Thursday and 
Uncle Bubba, Pigs, his wife, and I are now KCBS certified judges. Got to meet a lot of great people at the contest including, Pigs and his lovely wife and Bill, aka Joker.  The atmosphere was terrific.  We were on the site of a huge pumpkin farm.  They had these cool pumpkin cannons that fired off large pumkins.  The guns had a range of over 1/2 a mile.  There were carnival rides for the kids plenty of food, good bands, hay rides.  This was the first year the contest was KCBS sanctioned and was also designated as a New York state championship which meant that the winner got an invite to the American Royal Invitational and Jack Daniels.  Our neighbors were Dizzy Pigs - Canada, great folks we really enjoyed their company.  They guy behind us was a former Ohioan cooking on a Klose mobile and his team (Giggling Pigs) took the title of Reserve Champion.

My Jedmaster is still not finished so we had to go with Plan B which was cooking on 2 WSM's.  I have to admire anyone that win's with a WSM. They are great cookers but we had capacity issues and they cook a lot different from the big rigs.  We had mixed results.  At Michigan, our brisket never got finished despite 18 hours of cooking.  At Oinktoberfest I put it on early enough for a 20 hour cook and it was finished a 3 am.  By the time we turned it in, it was mush but we were still able to beat seven teams with mush.  I couldn't believe it.  We also finished low on chicken.  I can't figure chicken out. How do you distinguish your product?  It all tastes like chicken.  We did finish 8th in Sauce, 9th in Ribs, and 11th in Pork so we had a respectable showing and we are all looking forward to the Ohio State Championship on October 14-15.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Congrats!  Not bad at all!  Maybe you can come out of the kloset now.

PICS???????


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Put up the score sheets per category per judgelike I did for Mich Comp.  Check the archives or fax me the sheets at work tomorrow and I'll put 'em up.


----------



## oompappy

Team Oompappy had a great time friday, saturday and sat night at the oinktoberfest cookoff. Weather was perfect and the organizers did a fantastic job putting this event together. Got to meet The Joker and Pigs, nice folks, who are not nearly as scary in person as they are on the forum. :^o 
We were real happy with what we turned in, got good scores for appearance but I think the judges in this area expect bbq meat to be covered in sauce and thats something we didn't do. 
Our rankings were 10th in ribs, 17th in brisket, 23 in pork, 23 chicken. 
The brisket and pulled butt was absolutely delicious, but again, we turned it in unsauced and that's not what they wanted here. I did take 3rd place in the side dish  :grin: (hushpuppies) and got $50 and a nice ribbon (last pic)
Here are some pics of the event, I'll post some of the food later.

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink01.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink02.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink03.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink04.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink05.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink06.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink07.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink08.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink09.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink10.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink11.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink12.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink13.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink14.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink15.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink16.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink17.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink18.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink19.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink20.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink21.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink22.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink23.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink24.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink25.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink26.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink27.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink28.jpg

http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink29.jpg


----------



## Captain Morgan

Congrats Big O!  

Care to share that hushpuppy recipe?


----------



## Jack W.

Maybe Finney will trade the Gazpacho recipe for the Hushpuppies.  Come on Finney.  How about it man...

Congrats on the ribbon

Jack


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Maybe Finney will trade the Gazpacho recipe for the Hushpuppies.  Come on Finney.  How about it man...
> 
> Congrats on the ribbon
> 
> Jack



I'm still waiting for him to post it! Come on Chris!


----------



## Guest

Well, we didn’t win anything today but neither did the team that beat out Pigs last year by 1/10th point.  

5 categories, each weighing 20%, were judged today ~ Chicken Wings, Sausage, Pork Ribs, Side Dish, and BBQ Sauce.  During the ceremonies, one team was called for a ribbon in the Sausage category… They approached and said they had not submitted for that category.  Pigs and I along with his wife looked at each other saying WTF?  A short time later, another team was called for a trophy (2nd place) for Side Dish ~ They approached and said they hadn’t submitted that category.  WELL,…at that point, we knew there had been a major FU in the judging!  The man in charge insured everyone that these 2 incidents would have no affect on the final outcome ~ NOW, we knew they had totally screwed this event up!  (Today’s anyway).  I don’t know what happened, Pigs doesn’t either, but a royal FU occurred today and since they used the same system (KCBS Blind Judging system) as yesterday, I question yesterdays KCBS State Championship results as well, (but who am I ? ?).

Well, that’s off my chest!

I have to say, I thoroughly enjoyed both days at Oinktoberfest this weekend! (Well, until the end anyway…) I met a lot of fine people and learned one hell-of-a-lot !   I very much appreciate Chris and Val allowing me to tag along and get in the way today!  All of the teams at both events were extremely pleasant and forth coming (well, to a degree…).  

I took 96 pics yesterday and 105 today, so I need to weed through them and format a web page of some sort for everyone.  It should be up some time tomorrow afternoon…


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I'm on my about my 30th beer now, And I still don't want to talk about it. Thanks for all the help today Joker, We did have a good time. (I think)


----------



## Guest

Well, I will post this pic tonight ~ I think it describes how we all felt this evening..


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Interesting...perhaps someone from KCBS should get involved in looking into this.  This is the easiest way to to cast a black cloud over this contest which actually was really nice.  Too bad.  Hope it gets resolved.  Keep us informed.


----------



## Guest

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Interesting...perhaps someone from KCBS should get involved in looking into this.  This is the easiest way to to cast a black cloud over this contest which actually was really nice.  Too bad.  Hope it gets resolved.  Keep us informed.


I'm pretty sure they will ~ That's not to say that the KCBS event was tainted, my comments were just that ~ My comments... 



> This is the easiest way to to cast a black cloud over this contest which actually was really nice.


I'm not exactly sure what this means.. With reference to my post?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

There was some talk amongst some of the local contestants about the fact that the same person has won this contest every year for four straight years and that he had previously cooked on gas the last three years when the contest was not KCBS sanctioned.  I'm not suggesting anything was wrong or inapropriate.  This is a very small tight nit BBQ community and this guy is obviously the home town favorite.  It may be as simple as this guy knows what the community likes and caters to that taste.  But having tasted that BBQ at the Judges class on Thursday night I can't believe that that  was championship BBQ.  In fact it was some of the worst looking and tasting BBQ I've ever had in my life.  A couple of entries I almost spit out  (one had a very strong whiskey taste).  This year the guy had to cook with charcoal and /or wood like everyone else and won again.  It just makes you wonder if the judges recognize the taste of his BBQ and judge it high when it comes across his table.  Again no sour grapes here.  I just find it remarkable that someone can win the same contest every year for four straight years and never compete in a contest outside the area.  Next year he'll have the opportunity to compete at the American Royal Invitational and Jack Daniels.  I wonder if he'll accept the invitation.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Man, this all sucks for all involved!  Glad ya'll had fun though.


----------



## Captain Morgan

well I strongly suspected that Pigs bbq stunk, and it seems so.


Just kidding.


 If I had spent my time, money and poured my heart in a contest like that, and they screwed it up, I would be livid.    I would be lividchris.

I don't see how they can fix it.  Anyway, a weekend spent q'ing with friends is a good weekend, no matter what.  Tell you what though, we'll trade you Larry for Joker.  Joker at least knows how to handle bungee cords.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

13th place? Well we will never know seeing the the turn in boxes got all screwed up at turn in  :-(


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

13th place, But who knows what number they put on this one at turn it?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

11th is sausage that I didn't turn in. Oh wate guess I did. Here is a sheet of paper that said we did!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Turned in a sauce too, Don't ask me how it scored Because I never got a score sheet on that. Sunday was a total screw up on there part. :-(


----------



## Guest

OK. pics are up ~ Sorry it took so long.  You'll need 1024x768 (or larger)screen resolution with your browser maximized otherwise, the page won't view properly...I need to set the width on the page ~ I'll do that tomorrow...

Also, pics form Saturday's event will be up tomorrow...Maybe....... :razz: 

Enjoy!!

http://www.wbhays.com/BBQ/Oinktoberfest ... /index.htm


----------



## Captain Morgan

thanks for the pics Bill.  Looks like some great grub.


----------



## Griff

Joke

Thanks for sharing the pics. You guys done in America have been having a lot of fun.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan

Griff, you are an American.  And we're glad to have you.  You never know when we might have an ice shortage.  In fact, with global warming, you might find a bunch of us living next to you soon.


----------



## Griff

Cap'n

You're absolutely correct. My wallet has American money in it. I file taxes with the IRS. "Down (which is how I intended to spell it) in America" is just another phrase for "the lower 48". No disrespect intended. 

Griff


----------



## Bruce B

Do any of you guys know how your chicken entry scored? I would be interested to know if they took off points for appearance due to the peppers in the box. If the contest was judged under KCBS rules, I believe that is illegal. I think the rules state that only green leaf lettuce can be used as garnish.

Just curious.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Bruce the Sunday contest was not a KCBS sanctioned event thus the peppers were legal.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Great pics Bill...looks like it was a great day.  I didn't see any pics of Kloset and Uncle Bubba...


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Great pics Bill...looks like it was a great day.  I didn't see any pics of Kloset and Uncle Bubba...


The pics posted are from Sunday ~ They were there Friday and Saturday.  I hope to get those pics up today.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

*Overall Ranking's Oinktoberfest KCBS Rankings*

Contestant Name                                                                    Points

1.  Donnie's Smokehouse                                                        661.7142
2.  Giggling Pigs                                                                     647.4286
3.  Pork Floyd                                                                        646.8572
4.  Desperado's Barbecue Catering                                          633.1426
5.  The BBQ Boyz                                                                   632.5710
6.  Dizzy Pig BBQ North                                                           631.4280
7.  Regal BBQ                                                                         630.8572
8.  Niagara County Pork Pullers                                                625.1428
9.  One-Eye Jacks                                                                   625.1426
10. Texadelic Pyschowestern BBQ                                            621.1424
11. Cracker Boy BBQ                                                             618.8574
12. Misfits of Meat                                                                  618.8574
13. Park Place Pit                                                                   615.4298
14. Can't Beat Our Meat                                                         608.5714
15. Lallapalozzers                                                                  607.9998
*16. Northcoast Barbecue Society                                     602.8566*
17. The Frying Pan                                                             599.9992
18. Kentucky Gregs                                                           598.2852
19. Hickory & Hops                                                            597.1420
20. Smokin Eh                                                                   593.1418
21. BBQ Bayou                                                                  592.5712
22. Oasis BBQ & Catering                                                   590.2856
23. Bobby "Q" & The Butt Rub                                             587.4282
24. Smokin' In The Pits                                                      586.2852
*25. Oompappy                                                              585.1420*
26. The Silo                                                                      581.1428
27. Flaming-O's BBQ                                                         568.5710
28. Shuck & Clucks                                                           135.4282


----------



## Greg Rempe

Good job Kloset and Bubba!! =D>


----------



## Finney

Good job guys.

Thank for the pics Bill.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

=D>  =D>  =D> Way to go guys.


----------



## Guest

Not bad guys!!!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## oompappy

Yep, that ranking of 25 looks pretty miserable.
Here are pics of what was turned in.

26th place chicken...







10th place ribs...






23rd place pork...






17th place brisket...


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Looks all great to me Oompappy!  As Bill Clinton would say, "I feel your pain". :!:


----------



## oompappy

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Great pics Bill...looks like it was a great day.  I didn't see any pics of Kloset and Uncle Bubba...



I think I've got them spotted in the background of this pic...???
http://members.aol.com/oompappy/oink14.jpg


----------



## oompappy

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Looks all great to me Oompappy!  As Bill Clinton would say, "I feel your pain". :!:



Thanks Kloset, I needed that!


----------



## Guest

Yep ~ Kloset's in there too along with the shirtless wonder.  :grin:  I heard some bad rumours about him (no shirt) from a couple of years ago... 

BTW, I have a couple of pics of both Kloset and Uncle Bubba that I'll be posting ~ Don't know if I can get them all resized today though...


----------



## Captain Morgan

hey ooom, the ribs and brisket looked great.

Must have been some tough competition up there.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

oompappy: All I can say is I'm prety sure none of your turn in's got to my table. I was the ONLY KCBS judge at the table. We got garbage Q! Around here it has to be pulled pork mush, Tons of sauce on ribs, Crisp skin on chicken, And no one knows what brisket is. I have judged the (pro) contest fron the start in 2002 any table that got bark on a pulled pork box said it was burned. That box looked great to me. I try and tell people at the table before turn in time what barbecue is! They still think it's all a grill thing. I do what I can to help people understand what barbecue is but, They just don't get it.  :-X


----------



## Guest

OomPappy, I have to say that all your turn-in's look great to me too, except where the chicken skin shrunk a bit ~ That's the only thing I can see that I would question.  Wish I had of sampled some of your Q on Saturday!  =P~


----------



## Woodman1

Yep, that's Unkle Bubba and Kloset. I've seen em before!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I was pretty happy with the contest overall except for the chicken.  Not that what I turned in was any good but that I couldn't come up with anything better.  We sucked in Michigan in that category too.  Woodman and I have a plan devised for Nelsonville.  Custer had a plan too.  Considering I've never cooked on a WSM I thought the butt was okay.  Much better on presentation.  Brisket was a timing issue.  8th in sauce I am pretty proud of because it's my own recipe from scratch.  Other than the fact it was cold on Friday night it was a good time and I'm looking forward to going there next year.


----------



## Guest

My pics for Saturday's event have now all been resized...Just gotta format them into a web page..... :razz:  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## Guest

Pics are up! The web pages need some work butt.... 1024x768 with your browser maximized for best viewing. Comments welcome (I know I need alot of work on presentation and development...) :!:

http://www.wbhays.com/BBQ/Oinktoberfest ... /index.htm


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> oompappy: All I can say is I'm prety sure none of your turn in's got to my table. I was the ONLY KCBS judge at the table. We got garbage Q! Around here it has to be pulled pork mush, Tons of sauce on ribs, Crisp skin on chicken, And no one knows what brisket is. I have judged the (pro) contest fron the start in 2002 any table that got bark on a pulled pork box said it was burned. That box looked great to me. I try and tell people at the table before turn in time what barbecue is! They still think it's all a grill thing. I do what I can to help people understand what barbecue is but, They just don't get it.  :-X



Thanks for that comment Pigs. It helps us understand why oompappy didn't place better.  #-o  :vent:  :tant:  :vent:  :rules:  Cuz his boxes look right up there in my opinion !


----------



## LarryWolfe

Thanks for the pic's Bill, FINALLY!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Great looking site Bill.  Who's the hottie on stage doing the award ceremony? :razz:


----------



## Guest

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Great looking site Bill.  Who's the hottie on stage doing the award ceremony? :razz:


That's Barb.  She was assisting George during the event.  She *IS* hot, no?  :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Si, senor, mucho hottie!

Add her to the list!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

You missed it Joker, Barb was dancing when the Tommy Z band was playing! BTW The Tommy Z Band was out of this world!


----------



## Guest

#-o  I knew I should have stayed for that 1st set!!!  #-o


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Yes, Barb is a hottie !!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Hell Bubba, She's single too! I could have "hooked" you up. (if your not spoken for that is.)  :!:


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Nah...married...with two little ones and a Klose.  She's a looker and seems really nice when I talked to her.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Nah...married...with two little ones and a Klose.  She's a looker and seems really nice when I talked to her.



You talking about Barb or your Klose? :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Yeah. :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Frypan, this is our first year cooking in competitons.  Oinktoberfest was only our second competition.  Our first competition (Grand Rapids) we had three cooks cooking on a Klose mobile.  At Oinktoberfest we had two cooks cooking on 2 WSM's.  At Nelsonville we'll have three cooks again and will be using both WSM's, a weber kettle, and the Klose mobile.

I have never accused anyone of cheating at Oinktoberfest although there were several cooks there that did.  We tasted his BBQ at the judges class and as I stated before it was absolutely horrid.  One piece I almost had to spit out it was so bad.  My guess is that Donny was not showing his competition stuff at the Judges class at least I hope not because it was swill unless you like dry BBQ with some very strange tastes to it.  The comments I heard regarding Donny and they may very well be sour grapes is that he cooks with gas (always a good way to start a flame throwing debate) and that he had won the last three contests cooking with gas).  I don't have any problem with that since the last three contests were not KCBS sanctioned events.  I have no knowledge either whether he broke the rules at this competition.  We were too busy getting out our own products to even know or care.  But we definitely heard the accusations from many team members who had cooked there every year.  I am also assuming that many team members lodged complaints after the fact. I am basing this on the followup letter from George Boothe, the contest organizer in which he stated "In future years, if any team is suspected of not following KCBS rules it must be brought to the attention of one of the onsite KCBS  reps before the judging begins so they can determine the legitimacy  of the allegations".  

Now I don't know whether the allegations that were lodged were aimed at Donny but he was the only one that I heard mentioned and the allegations were that he was cooking with gas.

Overall, I thought it was a great contest and look forward to competing next year and I congratulate Donny on his win.  Like I said earlier, I'd love to be the one to knock Donny off his throne as I'm sure everyone in the competion would also.  As they say in sports, especially here in Cleveland, 
"Just wait until next year!".   :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

All I can say is, If your vending and competing in a contest and have a stick burner and a Southern Pride running on gas and wood all night, How do you know where the meat for turn in came from?    Hummm  :^o  Who knows.


----------



## Guest

We thought that would happen *way* before it did...And thought it would be by someone else...    

 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I thought about it, as did probably everyone else, but thought I'd be nice.  It does look like a big 'ol doodie.  IF you slice it will you see corn????  lmao


----------



## Guest

That's not all


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> We thought that would happen *way* before it did...And thought it would be by someone else...
> 
> :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



I'm assuming you guys were expecting me to make a comment about the sausage??  I did one time before about Pig's sausage and it got deleted, so I passed on this opportunity!  I was definitely thinking about it! 8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Ya know Larry. Just before Joker snapped the pic we both chuckled and Joker said " You know what some one is going to say " I said yea, Probably Larry. Great tasting turd though.


----------

